# Suche Dorschrogenrezept



## Leif-Jesper (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
wie die Überschrift schon sagt, suche ich ein Rezept für Dorschrogen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

OhOh das gibt wieder Stress hier................. Viel Spaß Leif!!!!!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Wieso?


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Weil es viele Laichdorschangelgegner gibt. Ist ein heikles Thema hier. Und da jetzt die Laichdorschsaison angefangen hat würd ich meinen, dass hier wieder Stress aufkommt.

Schau mal hier


----------



## Honeyball (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Wieso Dennis, da gibt es doch überhaupt keine Diskussion sondern nur ein ganz einfaches und sehr schmackhaftes Rezept für Leif:

Lass den Laich dort, wo er hingehört.
Warte bis sich ein schöner Dorsch draus entwickelt hat.
Fang ihn Dir (aber bitte nicht, wenn er kurz vorm Ablaichen ist) und hau ihn in die Pfanne


----------



## FroDo (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Hallo Leif-Jesper,

schau mal in diesen thread hier. Dort gibt es Infos über geräucherten Dorschrogen. Mir schmeckt er so am besten.

@sylverpasi
Das Thema Laichdoschangeln sollte hier außen vor bleiben. Rogenansätze finden sich nämlich auch weit außerhalb der Laichzeit in den Dorschen und lassen sich gerade dann sinnvoll verwerten. Sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, zeugt von einer gesunden Einstellung beim Umgang mit dem Dorsch. Die von Leif Jesper angesprochenen Rezepte können m.E. bedenkenlos gepoastet werden.


----------



## Nauke (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Hallo Boardies,

mit nem Rezept kann ich Dir nicht dienen.

Möchte nur darum bitten daß hier die Laichdorschproblematik nicht wieder ausufert.

Nur ein Gedanke dazu: Täglich fahren Kutter mit Angler raus, ein Dorsch wird gefangen und meist von einem Besatzungsmitglied gegafft. Danach ist nicht mehr viel, mit Zurücksetzen.

Also Rogen, so besch.....en es ist, fällt an. 

Also gebt ihm ein Rezept, oder wenn Euch der Kamm schwillt

*Verweist auf bereits bestehende Thraeds*!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Ja ich wollte ja nur den Zeigefinger heben und sagen, dass es wieder Stress geben könnte. Ich wollte eigentlich nichts böses!


----------



## Tom B (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

|supergri  |supergri  |supergri  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

:q:q:q Krass was geht denn jetzt hier ab.........


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

|supergri  #y  |sagnix


----------



## Leif-Jesper (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Ich finde, wir sollten beim Thema bleiben!!


----------



## Lengjäger (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Erstens für die Angler, die es nicht wissen. Rogen sind die Fischeier, der Fischsamen nennt sich Milch.
Zweitens hatten wir das Thema Moshammer schon und darin ebenfalls eine Diskussion zu saudum***en und intoleranten Bemerkungen zu Schwulen.

 :v


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Zwei Leute hier hätten jetzt ne Verwarnung verdient...

Falls es jemand noch nicht gemerkt hat: Intoleranz ist nicht nur unschön sondern auch sehr gefährlich...


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Übrigens...
Wir Angler sind ebenfalls von der Toleranz anderer abhängig... Intoleranz hat uns schon so einige Verbote beschert...

Angler und *IronieAn* "schwule Fischeierfresser" *IronieAus* sind also bis zu einem gewissen Grad vergleichbar!


----------



## FroDo (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Ganz deiner Meinung Steffen. 

Zudem paart sich bei den beiden Beiträgen (wie so oft) die Intoleranz noch mit Unwissenheit. Der eine kann Milch nicht von Rogen unterscheiden, der andere sucht die Taliban im Irak...  #d


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*



			
				FroDo schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz deiner Meinung Steffen.
> 
> Zudem paart sich bei den beiden Beiträgen (wie so oft) die Intoleranz noch mit Unwissenheit. Der eine kann Milch nicht von Rogen unterscheiden, der andere sucht die Taliban im Irak...  #d


Irgendwas is' ja immer FroDo  #h
Vermutlich glauben die betreffenden Leute auch, das der Hindukush in Bosnien liegt...
Ich bilde mir ein, die Nase NICHT "hoch zu tragen" aber solch geistiger Dünnschiss entfacht bei mir sofort das "Partei ergreifen" für den/die Schwächeren!!


----------



## Nauke (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*



			
				FroDo schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz deiner Meinung Steffen.
> 
> Zudem paart sich bei den beiden Beiträgen (wie so oft) die Intoleranz noch mit Unwissenheit. Der eine kann Milch nicht von Rogen unterscheiden, der andere sucht die Taliban im Irak...  #d



 #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Lengjäger (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

*Echtes Taramasalata *


Zutaten für 4 Portionen:

50 g Weissbrot ohne Rinde, in einer Scheibe, 200 g  frisch oder geräucherter Kabeljaurogen, 2 Knoblauchzehen, zerdrückt, 6 EL Olivenöl, Zitronensaft, nach Geschmack
Zubereitung:
Brot in Wasser einweichen und ausdrücken. Rogen abziehen und mit Brot und Knoblauch zu einem Brei verarbeiten. Nach und nach Olivenöl unterrühren, Zitronensaft nach Geschmack zugeben. Mit Zitronensegmenten und griechischem Fladenbrot servieren, oder als Beilage zu überbackenen Kartoffeln. 
Variante: Taramasalata lässt sich auch im Mixer herstellen, aber die Mischung wird dann in der Konsistenz dicker sein. Dann muss sie mit etwas Sahne oder zusätzlichem Zitronensaft verdünnt werden. Bei der Zubereitung eines Aufstrichs aus Kabeljaurogen das Brot weglassen und nur die halbe Menge an Öl und Knoblauch nehmen. Dünn auf Vollkorntoaststreifen streichen und mit Zitronensegmenten servieren.


Ich hab den mal bei einem Libanesen auf Fladenbrot gegessen. (Bin ja mutig) War nicht schlecht aber umgehauen hat es mich nicht.

Das Rezept ist aus dem Netz scheint aber ähnlich zu sein.


----------



## Hummer (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Bitte postet in diesen thread nur Dorschrogenrezepte.

Das Laichdorschthema wird in anderen threads diskutiert.

Es ist nicht verboten Laichdorsche zu entnehmen und außerdem kann es, wie bereits gepostet, immer passieren, dass man auch außerhalb der Laichzeit einen Dorsch mit Laich im Bauch fängt.

Ich werde auch weiterhin jegliche Diskriminierungen löschen. Das hat hier nichts zu suchen. heiliger Johann und Marcel1409 sind verwarnt worden.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Suche Dorschrogenrezept*

Hummer so soll das sein #6#r


----------

